# Caught!



## BrentC (Jul 10, 2017)

Doesn't take much.

1. Hanging by a thread



Hanging by a Thread by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.  Size don't matter



Caught! by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## weepete (Jul 10, 2017)

Very nice mate! Unusual shots but you've nailed it with these

In fact, you have just been nominated for POTM for the Dragonfly shot

July 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations


----------



## BrentC (Jul 10, 2017)

weepete said:


> Very nice mate! Unusual shots but you've nailed it with these
> 
> In fact, you have just been nominated for POTM for the Dragonfly shot
> 
> July 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations




Wow...thanks!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice.  Did you help the bee out of the web?    Poor thing - we need our bees.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 11, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Nice.  Did you help the bee out of the web?    Poor thing - we need our bees.



Nah, I let nature take its course.   At the marsh there was probably 3-5 bee's for every square feet.   Been a long time I walked somewhere where there was a constant buzz of bees.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice set deserved nomination


----------



## BrentC (Jul 11, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set deserved nomination



Thanks Logan.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 11, 2017)

Love the dragonfly shot!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 11, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Love the dragonfly shot!



Thanks!


----------



## weepete (Jul 11, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Wow...thanks!



No problem buddy. There's all kinds of structural stuff going on with that shot. Leading lines from the web takes you to nice sharp colourful eyes, the curve of the body almost bringing the eye out the frame when you are snapped back to the in focus legs reminicant of rotor blades then round in a circle to the wings and back to the web again. the pose looks like its banking in mid air which adds to the suspense (yep) and general helicopter likeness and the tiny other fly in the web which almost looks like the dragonfly was chasing it. Unusual to have so many compositional elements in a macro shot that just work so well together.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 11, 2017)

Great shots Brent


----------



## ShutterVan (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nice shots - outstanding.  I like the first over the second but both are great.  Hanging by a thread seems very appropriate - I've worked around bees allot and plan to macro some pretty soon while they are in the hive.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice photos, Brent!


----------



## rosh4u (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice shot of dragonfly Brent which has been snapped so preciously and you did it so well. Keep the work Up!!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 12, 2017)

weepete said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...thanks!
> ...



Thanks weepete, this helps a lot.  I am still at the point where I know when something looks good to my eye but not the technical reasons why until someone explains it to me.   Good composition is something I really need to work at, I'm lacking this in a lot of my photography, and posts like this help me learn.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 12, 2017)

VanBlaricom said:


> Very nice shots - outstanding.  I like the first over the second but both are great.  Hanging by a thread seems very appropriate - I've worked around bees allot and plan to macro some pretty soon while they are in the hive.





Derrel said:


> Nice photos, Brent!





rosh4u said:


> Nice shot of dragonfly Brent which has been snapped so preciously and you did it so well. Keep the work Up!!



Thank you!


----------

